# Winter versus Summer



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

I thought it would be interesting to compare 'show' pictures with freestanding winter photos. These does were clipped and set up in their summer pictures. It's amazing to see the difference! This is one thing I tell people who are marketing their goats - Get GOOD pictures on your websites! I mean if you only saw the below goats in their winter, unset up pictures, would you really be able to tell their qualities and weaknesses?

Summer/show picture of Raisin:








Winter photo of Raisin:









Summer photo of Grace (Raisin's daughter by the way):








Winter picture of Grace (doesn't she have a sweet face?)









Summer picture of Sapphire:








Winter picture of Sapphire (she is walking downhill...)









Summer picture of Trillium:








Winter picture of Trilly
















Isn't the difference amazing?????


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes it is! thats why I am always against people making statements about a goat from just a picture when it isnt setup and especially if it isnt clipped. Good reference maybe i will move this into the show circut for reference.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah it is!! Your second doe looks like Sacajawea right now . . .I can't wait to clip her in the summer. . . =)


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yep looking fuzzy! I was going to snap some photos of mine today but it was miserably cold today and I just couldn't get motivated to be out there.


----------

